# opening jpg file in C++



## legolas (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi guys,

can any1 show me how to open a jpg file for processing in C++?? I am sick of searching it online!!

/legolas


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

well , u can process an image file in photoshop , never heard about c++.......i think c++ opens codes (i.e. plain text) .


----------



## legolas (Jan 18, 2007)

I wanted to open the jpg file and process with the information in my code. I wanted to perform the fft of an image. for that i have to open the image and get the data on an array and then i have to start getting the fft. hope u understand now.

/legolas


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

well, then........do this.....
Run ur compiler........
and drag the image file into the compiler.


----------



## legolas (Jan 18, 2007)

I am reporting your reply to the moderators. It seems you dont know what is C++ from the way you answered and you are just replying with bogus replies.

Please reply usefully and only if you know.

thks a lot,
/legolas.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2007)

Search for this header file in google: *jpeglib.h*
You can get it easily from the Independent Jpeg Group.
Check for the documentation on what decompression functions are available in the above said file.


----------



## legolas (Jan 18, 2007)

hi lucky_star,

I have opened jpeg files before in C. I just dont remember them. And i dont recollect using any special headers for opening the files. Its just the parameters that i am not able to recollect while using the fopen function.

thks,
legolas.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, I will check that and will reply to you soon....


----------



## Pragadheesh (Jan 18, 2007)

hope these links 'll help u...

*cimg.sourceforge.net/reference/group__cimg__tutorial.html

*cimg.sourceforge.net/


----------



## bharathraj77 (Jan 27, 2007)

CAN ANY ONE TELL ME how to open a file in C. ( file is more than 8.3 format)

I am using win Xp and in C it is opening only files having 8.3 format.

what changes i have to make so that it will take long file names...


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 27, 2007)

Have a look at these sites they might help u:-♥♣♠•○
 *ce.sharif.edu/~ahmadinejad/jpeg/
 *www.cs.sfu.ca/~bbastani/personal/courses/820/Assg2/
 *groups.google.com/group/microsoft....peg+file+in+C++&rnum=1&hl=en#5a1bdae40155b205


----------

